# Slow Chat Archives > Slow Chat: C++0x >  nullptr

## ahmedcharles

I noticed that nullptr (probably) isn't going to happen for VS2010. I was wondering if anyone would like to elaborate on the decision process here. I'm assuming that it's easy to implement but overall, doesn't provide significant value to be worth the cost to ship it, though I could be wrong.

----------


## joncaves

When we started the Dev10 planning process 'nullptr' was still under active discussion by the C++ Committee (it is funny how sometimes the smallest features can take up so much time) and we didn't want to risk having the feature change as we were implementing it (or worse change after we had shipped it). We also felt that the overall benefits provided by nullptr weren't signifcant enough to warrant spending effort on it - we felt that auto, lambdas, rvalue-references, decltype, etc. provided much more "bang-for-the-buck". So yes your reasoning is at least partially correct.

----------

